# TT- less



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

I have finally caved in to the inevitable and sold the TT. :'(
With a 10 month old son who has needs to be in a proper upright seat - there just wasn't enough room.
So, I now own a 1.8T Sport A4 Quattro, Akoya silver, leather etc. :-[ (don't laugh)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sorry one baby had to make way for another. Think positive - only 16-20 years before you get your life back 

A$ 1.8TQ sport is a nice car overall.  Terrible engine drone at 90mph. :-/

Check you have the good coil packs fitted. Our fleet of A4 1.8ts and q's have been dropping like flies.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry one baby had to make way for another. Â Think positive - only 16-20 years before you get your life back
> 
> A$ 1.8TQ sport is a nice car overall.  Terrible engine drone at 90mph. Â :-/ Â
> 
> Check you have the good coil packs fitted. Â Our fleet of A4 1.8ts and q's have been dropping like flies.


No less than that, I've been looking at boarding schools! ;D

Mine is a 53 plate with the gmbh body kit so should have the new coil packs i would think.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A very nice sensible alternative pgc . Beats a Ford ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Welcome to the club - there is life after TT, honest!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Welcome to the club - there is life after TT, honest!


M8 it was always debatable on whether you had one in the first place.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> M8 it was always debatable on whether you had one in the first place. Â


Does a virtual TT handle better than a real one?


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Just to make me feel at home, the windows dropped today! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Just to make me feel at home, the windows dropped today! ;D


Really! :-/. Could this be an Audi thing/problem ? :


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> Really! Â :-/. Â Could this be an Audi thing/problem ? Â : Â


I think you may be onto something there ab!!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Kinda related to thre thread but did you see the article in the money section of the Times yesterday where they calculated the *average* cost of raising a child to the age of 18 is..

Â£140,000 Â 

First two years and the last two being the most expensive.

Now a child is your most expensive outlay, with - on average - your house being second.

Gulp!

Only another 17 years to go for us then! (my son is 11 months old)


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Only another 17 years to go for us then! (my son is 11 months old)


What til bankruptcy! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jesus we have two little sons .. I must be rich and mad with it, if it costs this much ;D.. roll on a third if we're lucky


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

keep your legs crossed


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> keep your legs crossed


And my fingers


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> And my fingers Â


I doubt that you can become pregnant by using your fingers! ;D


----------

